# CD-ROM opens and closes by itself?!?!



## Raine (Aug 10, 2004)

I've noticed recently that my CD-ROM drive just opens and closes by itself randomly and I have no idea what's going on. I mean, it's definitely not normal and I can't think of what reason it would just open and then instantly close on its own.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

My guess is a virus/malware infection. This has been seen before, and there was some bad guy associated with the problem, can't remember the details. :smile:


----------



## Raine (Aug 10, 2004)

I scanned with Norton and it didn't pick up any viruses though. What else do you suggest that I can do to see if I can pick up the problem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try the spyware removal tools...

Spyware Removal Tools
---------------------
Ad-Aware
SpyBot Search-N-Destroy 
Spyware Blaster and Spyware Guard

Spyware/Malware Removal
-----------------------
HijackThis and CWShredder


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I think this is more of a prank type of thing than an actual infection- I've seen the (or an example of the) executable that does this, and its only purpose is to annoy.


----------



## skytop (Aug 1, 2004)

Your problem is caused by a virus. 
Try the new Ad-Aware SE Personal. It is far improved over the original. Still free.


During installation, it will ask to uninstall its earlier edition (if present). OK this.

You can download it at:
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download506.html


----------

